# I planted a tree today



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

I planted a tree today another of my growing forest of Pinion Pines.
I call it therapy; others call it grief.
Every shovel a reminder of the hole that is in my heart.
Every rock an obstacle we had to overcome.

As Cookie lies snugly encased in soft earth with the Pinion to shade her way.
I know her life is without pain, she joins friends gone before.
Rest easy my butterfly. 

My therapy is not complete but when the need arises, I stroll through my forest of friends.
They bring calmness to my soul, secure in my faith that they wait for me.

















Cookie 99-08


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Rip Cookie. ( hugs)


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss









Tomorrow would be my dearly departed boys 11th birthday and I thought about planting a tree for him, but I wasn't sure. Now that I've read your post I've decided I'm going to go ahead and do it tomorrow morning - thankyou


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

RIP Cookie


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry for Cookie


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss, sending hugs your way

Run free sweet Cookie...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!!! RIP Cookie.

Your tribute is lovely and what a wonderful calming idea to plant trees for each. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful pup... Your tribute is touching and planting a tree is a wonderful way to honor your Cookie. 

Run free and healthy, Cookie...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry for your Cookie. Your pup looks like a happy one on the picture. I too love your idea of planting a tree to honor him. I've never done it, but all my deceased pets(mainly guinea pigs and a ferret) rest under one to offer his nourishment to another living being.

Just as a note aside... In Santiago (Chile) there is a big park with a zone reserved for the families of organ donors to plant a tree in honor to those who helped another ones to live. It's becoming a nice forest.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Cookie. May my condolences be with you and your family.(((((HUGS)))))








Cookie


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a wonderful tribute. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

What a beautiful and lasting way to memorialize your Cookie. And every spring when the new leaves come, it will bring comfort and give you the promise of a fresh start.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

RIP Cookie....It's a lovely thing to plant a tree for her, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss!!!







Rest in Peace Cookie.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

RIP Cookie (

I have heard of people doing this. I do think it would make a wonderful "monument" for your friends who have passed away. I too would have a forest, but a forest of wonderful memories.

Tina


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute. 

RIP Cookie (((hugs))) to you.


----------

